# Year of the lens....a joke....?



## Renaissance (Jul 15, 2014)

I've been holding out for Canon's supposed 50mm IS and possibly even an 85 IS. 

We're over half way into 2014, I just may have to buy glass from a different manufacturer :/

Any word?


----------



## Ruined (Jul 16, 2014)

Photokina is where the big announcements will happen, that is how it usually goes at least.


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 16, 2014)

Ruined said:


> Photokina is where the big announcements will happen, that is how it usually goes at least.



Yeah, but how many lenses could we realistically expect them to launch all at one Photokina? I think to be the as-hyped year of the lens, you'd need at least, say, four - minimum. Right? To go down in history as their year of the lens they need more than two, right?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 16, 2014)

Renaissance said:


> I've been holding out for Canon's supposed 50mm IS and possibly even an 85 IS.
> 
> We're over half way into 2014, I just may have to buy glass from a different manufacturer :/
> 
> Any word?



is that a promise or a threat? ;D


----------



## Ruined (Jul 16, 2014)

I could see realistically:

100-400L IS II + 7d2 before photokina,

then announced at photokina:
35mm f/1.4L II
50mm f/1.8 IS
85mm f/1.8 IS
135mm f/2L II
New FF body, maybe


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 16, 2014)

Ruined said:


> 100-400L IS II + 7d2 before photokina,
> then announced at photokina:
> 35mm f/1.4L II
> 50mm f/1.8 IS
> ...


Man, you have a great wish list.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ruined said:


> I could see realistically:
> 
> 100-400L IS II + 7d2 before photokina,
> 
> ...



Count me in for 35mm f1.4 II. You forgot IS on 135mm


----------



## jhanken (Jul 16, 2014)

It has also become the year of collapsing sales for most manufacturers of cameras and lenses. Perhaps Canon is wise to keep their powder dry, as introducing new products is expensive. 

A more cynical view is the they are realizing that the market isn't crazy about small aperture lenses with IS as replacements for large aperture lenses. That is the direction they have generally been going in. Sigma is an interesting contrast, as they have been taking a different, perhaps more well received approach, of improving the optics on their fast lenses.

I love fast lenses and that is why I have drunk so much of the Sigma cool-aid.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 16, 2014)

It is the year of the lens...

but unfortunately for Canon, the lens is the Tamron 150-600......


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 16, 2014)

Renaissance said:


> I've been holding out for Canon's supposed 50mm IS and possibly even an 85 IS.
> 
> We're over half way into 2014, I just may have to buy glass from a different manufacturer :/
> 
> Any word?



16-35 f/4 IS makes it the year of the lens!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> It is the year of the lens...
> 
> but unfortunately for Canon, the lens is the Tamron 150-600......



From a value-for-money standpoint Tamron's 150-600mm is impressive but I wish Tamron had made it a 150-500 instead and half a kilo lighter. I hate that on the long end it only reaches its best around f/10-11. :'(


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ruined said:


> I could see realistically:
> 
> 100-400L IS II + 7d2 before photokina,
> 
> ...



Let me fix that...

50mm 1.2L IS w/o focus shift
85mm 1.2L IS w/ internal focusing, weather sealing and RING USM.
135mm 1.8L IS


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 16, 2014)

Ruined said:


> I could see realistically:
> 
> 100-400L IS II + 7d2 before photokina,
> 
> ...



I remember asking you before:
What would you expect of a 35/1.4 II and a 135/2 II?
Do you think Canon will produce a v2 just to include weather sealing and curved aperture blades? I doubt it.
I can't imagine what else could be improved significantly.
I hope Canon decides to go for a 85/1.4 instead of a 85/1.8 IS. I want it so much...


----------



## raptor3x (Jul 16, 2014)

can0nfan2379 said:


> 85mm 1.2L IS w/ internal focusing, weather sealing and *RING USM*.



The current 85 1.2L has a ring-type USM.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jul 16, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> can0nfan2379 said:
> 
> 
> > 85mm 1.2L IS w/ internal focusing, weather sealing and *RING USM*.
> ...



My bad....I guess what I was thinking was non-focus by wire MF and faster AF


----------



## Cali_PH (Jul 16, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> 16-35 f/4 IS makes it the year of the lens!



It was #1 on my wish-list of new lenses for landscape, so I'm happy.


----------



## sanj (Jul 16, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Renaissance said:
> 
> 
> > I've been holding out for Canon's supposed 50mm IS and possibly even an 85 IS.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2014)

Zoom lenses seem to sell best, so expect more of them. Primes are useful for video, because they help keep the video maker from zooming in and out incessantly. Since Canon is pushing for more video, I expect more f/2 primes with IS.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > 16-35 f/4 IS makes it the year of the lens!
> ...



+1 I love this lens


----------



## localhost (Jul 16, 2014)

New 40mm f/2.8 with IS possibly ;D


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 16, 2014)

remember, lens in the subject line is not necessarily plural. Canon's already delivered 2, so I guess it can be considered an over-achievement.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 16, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > It is the year of the lens...
> ...



I rented a Tamy 150-600 for our vacation in Alaska and used it extensively. I found it to be pretty sharp at 600mm and f/8. It's definitely better at 500mm, but I was happy with 600 and f/8.


----------



## Ruined (Jul 16, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > I could see realistically:
> ...



Canon has plenty of lenses they have released a version 2 of that had IQ upgrades without deviating from the basic focal length/speed of the original. I think the most recent prime was the 24mm f/1.4L II.

So yes, curved aperture blades, weather sealing, new coatings, and any other new optical formulas they were able to come up with. Also, more radically it is possible they could release a 135/1.8 or 135/2 IS.

The 85mm f/1.2L II is universally acclaimed, but I could see a 85 1.4 - just not anytime remotely soon. Recall that the 50mm f/1.0L had a similar design to the 85mm f/1.2l II, and it was replaced by the 1.2 that eliminated focus by wire, less fragile rear element, sharper, smaller, lighter, less flare and faster focusing. But, for now I think the 85mm 1.8 IS is more realistic to replace the 85 1.8.


----------



## Ruined (Jul 16, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > I could see realistically:
> ...



it is possible, though Canon hasn't published patents for a 135mm with IS faster than f/2.8 .


----------



## unfocused (Jul 16, 2014)

Amazing to me that people take speculation on a rumors site as fact and then express anger toward Canon because the rumor was wrong.

The so-called "year of the lens" was always completely speculative. People shouldn't believe everything they read on the internet.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll play devil's advocate, which would be more 'year of the lens':

A refresh of 8 already decent lenses that makes them a little nicer.

Two prosumer grade lens upgrades that end up like the 70-200mm 2.8 mk2 IS.

So far, we've got the wide-angle STM lens, and now a wide-angle with IS. Seriously, I'd consider it a full-on win if the 100-400mm turns out to be a winner at a fair price. 

Look back, the only *"year of the lens" *I could see was *2010*, which, to me, was a very good year.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 16, 2014)

"Technically" Canon never said it would be the year of the Canon lens. ;D

It has been a "year of the lens".


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 16, 2014)

The 16-35L IS and the 10-18mm IS alone make this year great for Canon users. If they add the 100-400LII, it would be the year of the lens.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 16, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Amazing to me that people take speculation on a rumors site as fact and then express anger toward Canon because the rumor was wrong.
> 
> The so-called "year of the lens" was always completely speculative. People shouldn't believe everything they read on the internet.



Welcome to the club of people who realize this. That brings the membership up to about 4 people. LOL


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 16, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing to me that people take speculation on a rumors site as fact and then express anger toward Canon because the rumor was wrong.
> ...


You forget that rumors=truth, right?


----------



## tron (Jul 16, 2014)

For me it was the year of the lens (well actually all years from 2009 up to 2014 were the years of the lens). 

I mean judging from the lenses I bought ... ;D


----------



## unfocused (Jul 16, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Hah! I've been in this club a long time. In fact, I think hitting myself over the head with a real club would be a more efficient method of self-torture and maybe even more satisfying and less painful.


----------



## sdsr (Jul 16, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> The 16-35L IS and the 10-18mm IS alone make this year great for Canon users. If they add the 100-400LII, it would be the year of the lens.



Exactly - those two excellent wide zooms aren't bad for half a year.


----------



## tron (Jul 16, 2014)

So next are coming: 400 5.6L IS, 100-400 4.5 5.6 L IS II, 35mm 1.4L II, 16-35 2.8L III, 14-24 2.8L, 135 2L IS, Unicorn L IS, ...


----------

